# برنامج تحويل الصيغ الصوتية Total Video Converter 3.02 & Key



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

هل تعبت من عدم قدرتك على تحويل الملفات الصوتية بدون جدوى هل تعبت من البرامج الغير مجدية هل تريد تحويل ملف صوتي الى mp3 وmp4 من اجل تحويلها الى هاتفك النقال لكن بدون جدوى هنا ستجد الحل لكل مشاكلك



اسم البرنامج


Total.Video.Converter.3.02 & Key



حجم البرنامج


3.75 MB فقط



الصيغ المسموح بها


تقريبا كل الصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيغ
صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيغة mp3
صيغة الوندوز الميديا توديو wma
صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيغة aac
صيـــــــــــــــــــــــغة ogg vorbis
صيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــغة wave
اضافة الى العديد من الصيغ الاخرى



رابط التحميل 


والان ناتي الاهم شيئ وهو رابط التحميل الموجود على موقع زيدو الرائع





​


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

البرنامج دة جاااامد جداً 

انصح الجميع بتحميلة

شكراً ليكي اني بل

الرب يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> البرنامج دة جاااامد جداً ​
> 
> انصح الجميع بتحميلة​
> شكراً ليكي اني بل​
> الرب يباركك​


 

وشكراااااااااااااااااا" ليكي حبيبتي


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مارس 2010)

ممكن اطلب طلب ازي احمل البرنامج


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

fofo.com قال:


> ممكن اطلب طلب ازي احمل البرنامج


 
انا لسه ما حملت ...احمله واخبرك ..مشكوور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2010)

*الرابط انتهت مدته ومش شغال

ياريت ترفعيه علي موقع اخر

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

طيب رح احاول اشوف ..ميرسي ليك


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااائع يا انى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


ميرسي خالص


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا انى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ستيفان (17 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الموضوع _
_تحياتي _​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _شكرا" على الموضوع _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي _​


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------

